# Hunting Pack



## mjgarner08 (Sep 27, 2016)

I am wanting to upgrade my hunting pack and just looking to get your opinions. I am looking for a pack that can be a crossover pack, for a daypack as well as a multi day pack. I would like it to be able to haul meat too. I have looked into the Kuiu Icon Pro 1850, Badlands super day, and Badlands 2200. I am open to your opinions on these packs and also your thoughts on the packs that you guys have.. All the help and opinions are welcome! Thanks..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Stone Glacier has worked well for me. I have the Solo bag on the Krux frame. They have a new frame out this year you might want to check out.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use the Outdoorsmans pack but it's probably overkill.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the Badlands Super Day pack. 

I love it. It's well built. Fits well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I went with the Tenzing TC1500 last year...excellent fit and design, may not be large enough for a multi-day backpacking trip.

A friend is using the Badlands and it tends to sag due to the lack of internal frame.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the Eberlestock X2 and really like it. It might be a little small for multi-day backpacking, although you can strap a ton of stuff on the outside with the batwing design. I think it performs better as an all day pack with the ability to take the first load of meat out if you get something. I've packed out half a deer and an elk hindquarter on it, but much more than that you'll want something bigger. I usually leave my meat hauler at the truck and then use it to pack out the remainder of the meat. I've packed out an entire deer in one shot before and the X2 wouldn't be great for that, but doing it all at once is miserable for me so I don't plan on doing it anymore. I've also heard complaints that bigger guys don't like the x2 because it is so short, but I'm 5'11" and have to complaints. I like that its short so I don't get caught going under trees and such. The Kuiu looks cool though since its modular and you can buy different size bags to fit on the frame.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the Badlands 2200. It is a little heavier than the Kuiu packs I have seen from others. But I have absolutely loved it. It is well built, hauls as much weight as I am able to, and comes with a lifetime warranty. Can't beat that! 

I do not think it would make a very good multi-day pack. You'd have to go extremely minimalist for that, in my opinion. Just not enough space.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Theres a guy on Utah Bowhunters Facebook page selling a 2200 for for $175. Looks to be in good shape. I don't know this guy....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1276947605661826&set=pcb.10155071958362859&type=3&theater

I've had Hornhunter, Eberlestock and Kuiu packs. I sold the HH and the EB...too heavy and didn't fit that great. I like the Kuiu 1850 & 5200 Icon packs well enough. If any way possible...find guys with the pack your interested in and try it on. They all fit a little differently. Also...many times you can find really good deals on used packs that are in great shape.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I have the Badlands 2200. It is a little heavier than the Kuiu packs I have seen from others. But I have absolutely loved it. It is well built, hauls as much weight as I am able to, and comes with a lifetime warranty. Can't beat that!
> 
> I do not think it would make a very good multi-day pack. You'd have to go extremely minimalist for that, in my opinion. Just not enough space.


I have the badlands 2200 also and love it. I packed in solo for my general season elk hunt for a multi day hunt. I needed to improvise a little but it worked great. It has so many straps to it that it is easy to tie all your bulky items to the outside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Hornhunter Mainbeam and really like it. It's more of a day pack, though it would be suitable for an overnight spike camp. I think the Badlands Super Day is in the same category--lots of room for the day, not really enough for multiple days. 

In summary, if you want something with the flexibility for multiple days go a little bigger.


----------



## mjgarner08 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for all of the inputs so far. It sounds like many people are satisfied with the Badlands 2200. I have a few friends that have the pack as well and like them. Does anyone know if Kuiu will have packs at the hunting expo in February that I would be able to see and try on?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Not sure where you're located but I have the kuiu ultra 3000 and you're more than welcome to come check it out, wear it around etc. Even my "day trips" are always packed for worst case scenario so the 3000 is perfect. I've never packed an elk out but a deer loads it down substantially. Not sure if they will be at the expo, they had quite the spread at sheep show so I imagine the expo is no different.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have both a Badlands superday and sacrifice.
I really like the sacrifice better for an all purpose pack. It holds more and weights a few ounces less.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Im a Tenzing guy. I have a Tenzing 2220 and I'v recently bought a 6000. I bought the Tenzing 6000 so I can do a week long trip out of it and plan on using it for my daily hikes out of camp, that way if I shoot something I can pack it back to camp on the spot instead of making too many trips to and from camp..

Take a look at the Tenzing 4000. its basically a glorified "day" pack.. If you pack right, you can do a multi day trip out of it and it would still make a comfortable day pack

IMO, by the time I put all my gear in my 2220, it leaves little room to pack a deer out unless you take it empty that space fills up quick. Even a boned out deer, it will fill my pack up to the Max. I like to have a little more room for error so to speak.. with that said, I do love my 2220 but now that I have a 6000, I will only use my 2220 if I hunt where its easy to get back to camp, or turkey hunting, or scouting, etc 
as far as a "do all pack" in regards of the Tenzing, I'd look at the 4000


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

mjgarner08 said:


> Does anyone know if Kuiu will have packs at the hunting expo in February that I would be able to see and try on?


Yes ....they will.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Stone Glacier or Kifaru if you never want to buy another pack during your lifetime. I've also heard good things about Exo and Horn Hunter packs.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

mjgarner08 said:


> Thanks so much for all of the inputs so far. It sounds like many people are satisfied with the Badlands 2200. I have a few friends that have the pack as well and like them. Does anyone know if Kuiu will have packs at the hunting expo in February that I would be able to see and try on?


As Gdog said, they will have the packs there for you to try on. If you order at the expo they usually have a 15% off expo special too.

To echo what others have said, Kifaru, Stone Glacier, and Mystery Ranch all make packs that would last you a lifetime. You pay for them, but they are a cut above the rest in my opinion, and I just haven't been able to afford one yet.

I have a KUIU Ultra 6000 pack and have packed out 5 elk, a deer, a few antelope and a few turkeys between my own animals and my buddies' animals over the past few years. It has been a good pack. It compresses down to nothing so I use it every time I'm out in the field. Price point is good, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking to upgrade to a Kifaru.

I have had half of a boned out elk in the pack 3 times now, and while it performed fine, it was by no means comfortable. I don't think you can beat the kifaru or stone glacier as far as comfort(relative) with heavy loads.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Go try some on at sportsmans. Find a good fit.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an older Badlands 2800 split pack, so the new model looks a little different. I use it as my hunting day pack and my sons use it for week long trips. I've loaded it with 100# + on many occasions and it has performed very well. It has been such a great pack I'd like to find another.

..


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the Eberlestock Dragonfly, its a large pack but it compresses down and functions just fine as a day pack and when I happen to shoot something it can handle a load. I'm getting to old to make an extra trip out just to get a hauler pack. My pack has hauled 5 elk off the mountains in the last 4 years and its still going strong.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> To echo what others have said, Kifaru, Stone Glacier, and Mystery Ranch all make packs that would last you a lifetime. You pay for them, but they are a cut above the rest in my opinion, and I just haven't been able to afford one yet.


Can't believe I forgot to mention Mystery Ranch, also solid packs.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

swampfox said:


> I have the Eberlestock X2 and really like it. It might be a little small for multi-day backpacking, although you can strap a ton of stuff on the outside with the batwing design. I think it performs better as an all day pack with the ability to take the first load of meat out if you get something. I've packed out half a deer and an elk hindquarter on it, but much more than that you'll want something bigger. I usually leave my meat hauler at the truck and then use it to pack out the remainder of the meat. I've packed out an entire deer in one shot before and the X2 wouldn't be great for that, but doing it all at once is miserable for me so I don't plan on doing it anymore. I've also heard complaints that bigger guys don't like the x2 because it is so short, but I'm 5'11" and have to complaints. I like that its short so I don't get caught going under trees and such. The Kuiu looks cool though since its modular and you can buy different size bags to fit on the frame.


+1 for the Eberlestock X2. I used one last season, packing out a small bull and a cow elk. Comfortable for my 5'11 frame as well. Not sure how it compares to the others, but for a day pack with the opportunity to haul out a load of meat immediately, it's great. It's likely too small for anything beyond a day, however, so might not meet the requirements of the OP.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> Stone Glacier or Kifaru if you never want to buy another pack during your lifetime. I've also heard good things about Exo and Horn Hunter packs.


This is along the lines of what i was thinking. In the last decade I've been through a lot of packs.

The Eberlestock Warhammer a beast for big loads but was about 11 pounds empty and wasn't real comfortable. I also liked the Kuiu Ultra 3000 but it started coming apart the first year.

This year I got to torture test an Exo 3500 and I've liked it the best so far. Carried 4 different bull elk with 2 quarters per load and it was reasonably comfy and held up perfectly. Kifaru is high dollar but you hardly ever hear a complaint. If I ever get over the Exo I'm going to the shop and getting a custom fit Kifaru, I'm tired of chasing the next best thing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Alps commander x has been a great pack for comfortably carrying large loads comfortably and dry!


----------

